# HELPP!!!!!!Shock collars for goats?????



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Do you think it would be OKAY for my goats to have shock collars on to keep them in their pen????


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I wouldn't do that. Why not run electric fence?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

That didn't work out very well


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I will just buy a game fence


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

what's a game fence?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

A really tall fence like for EXOTICS and DEER so they don't run away or try to hop the fence the fences are like 10 feet tall


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have field fence with electric run along the top. It keeps them in unless they find a place to crawl under. You can also run a wire near the bottom. Get woven and not welded wire (they will easily break the welds).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Do you think it would be OKAY for my goats to have shock collars on to keep them in their pen????


Absolutly not...goats do not learn the same as a dog..once zapped they could panic, run, freakout and hurt themselves,,, try again and again to get free only to be zapped again and again....

go with the game fencing if you can, or add another layer to your current fence...but I can tell you this..once a jumper always a jumper...hopefully they will give up jumping a game fence...

Best wishes


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That must be frustrating....I have 4 foot woven wire (no climb horse fence) and it keeps my lazy goats in....I just hope I never get a jumper!
I hope game fencing works!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

No shocking collars!! At least if I were you I wouldn't , as said in one of the other posts, they don't think the same as a doggy


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, no shock collar. 

I have hotline on bottom, middle and top of my fence.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've used them and swear by them. This one doe was bad!!! I sat at the window and once she got close to the fence and looked at it in 'that way' I zapped her. She ran away and turned back and looked at it. Nothing bad happened but it took a few times for it to sink in. I also use it when my buck gets abusive with the does. I have to put it back on every few months because he forgets but after a day he's good for a few months....again nothing bad has come from doing so.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've used the invisible fence dog collar for my juvenile delinquent buckling, and it worked well actually. I did not hide the yellow "fence" though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would never use a shock collar on a goat. 

The best fencing i've ever used is Oklahoma brand max tight horse/field fence. Four or five feet tall works great. The squares are 2x4. Use a come along and get it as tight as possible. I've had no escapes from any of my pens that are made out of this.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Hot wire will work, it has to be high power though. A low power fence won't phase a goat. We had a jumper, she would jump the fence almost before we could close the gate behind us. Tried a fence charger we had on hand and it didn't phase her so we bought one of the most powerful we could find. She tried twice and that was it, no more jumping. She doesn't even look like she is thinking about it. Its no longer necessary to plug in the charger. We also grounded the charger to the fence. When they jump they won't get shocked if they aren't grounded, since they usually hit the fence with hind feet as they jump that does it.


----------

